# Incan Treasure



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 2, 2010)

This is the Incan Treasure (kovachii x longifolium) that NY Eric gave me 2 years ago in exchange for some jolokia peppers. (Eric- the peppers are growing very well this year! I already have a lot on the plants!)
Very fast growing plant...it was tiny when I got it. But I think next repotting I'll get rid of the extra calcium...the leaves are very pale and streaky. Enjoy!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2010)

Very nice. I wish my Pk hybrids would bloom. Save me a couple of the peppers!


----------



## nikv (Jul 2, 2010)

Reminds me of Sally Field, the Flying Nun. 

But seriously, I would have thought that longifolium would have asserted itself in the pouch more so than what we see here. I guess PK has some dominance, too. Very nice!


----------



## Jorch (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice color, and very interesting bird-in-flight shape


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2010)

If it just opened, it'll change somewhat. Great pouch!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 2, 2010)

Fine growing Eric, bravo!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice and interesting!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 4, 2010)

Interesting shape Eric! Lots of potential there.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2010)

the flower looks huge in comparison to the plant


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2010)

True, that is a small plant.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 5, 2010)

Some of it is perspective..the flower is only 3.5-4" across...but it is a seedling.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats flowering it Eric. I like the overall colors, but the shape is, well, a little scary!


----------

